# Florida Restangelschein gesucht



## ralle1000 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

 dieses Jahr im Juni geht es wieder nach Florida, wo ich auch angeln möchte. Jedoch möchte ich das nicht jeden Tag und auch nicht 7 Tage hintereinander. Deshalb müsste ich einen Jahresschein holen, der mir aber für die 3 oder 4 Tage, die ich angle, zu teuer ist.

 Hat vielleicht jemand noch aus seinem letzten Urlaub einen alten Jahresschein über, der noch bis Mitte Juli gültig ist und den gegen eine kleine Spende meinerseits abgeben will?

 VG
Ralf


----------



## LordHelmchen (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

Gar keine gute Idee! Du weißt schon, dass du neben der license auch eine ID mit dir führen musst. Wenn da die Namen nicht überein stimmen, war es ein teurer Spaß!


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

Hahaha- sry, normal bin ich ja relativ vorurteilsfrei- aber was soll das denn bitte? Wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte- n Monat Florida- aber dann nicht das nötige Kleingeld aufbringen können für die paar Wochenscheine...? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich dein Vorhaben in einer rechtlichen Grauzone bewegt- von der Sache an sich absolut geizig und unverschämt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

34 US$ für ein Jahr stressfreies Süss- UND Salzwasserangeln... Schon happig!


----------



## wuzzl (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*



Franky schrieb:


> 34 US$ für ein Jahr stressfreies Süss- UND Salzwasserangeln... Schon happig!


 
Moa, ein Jahr? ... da kostet ja bei uns die Tageskarte schon mehr. |krach:


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

bestimmt ein Schwabe :q


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*



wuzzl schrieb:


> Moa, ein Jahr? ... da kostet ja bei uns die Tageskarte schon mehr. |krach:



Jo - 17$ jeweils... Vielen reicht ja auch nur eines von beiden...

Hier sind mal alle "Fees" aufgelistet...
http://www.myfwc.com/license/recreational/lifetime-licenses/
Besonders geil finde ich die "Lifetime Sportsman Gold License"... 1000$ fresh- and saltwaterfishing AND hunting.... Wenn man "schlaue" Eltern dort hat, gehts auch billiger


----------



## TarponChris (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

Die 17$ gelten nur für "Residents".
Für "Non-Residents" sind es jeweils 47$ was noch immer sehr günstig ist.


----------



## guifri (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

Das ist wohl kaum ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## pasmanac (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

Ich habe zwar keinen "Restangelschein" aber ein paar Reste Mono- und Geflochtene könnte ich in Deinen Klingelbeutel tun....


----------



## bastelberg (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

Sorry,
der Jahresschein für Salzwasser in Florida kostet 50$ (online)und ist nicht übertragbar.
Kaufe meinen Schein bei Sports Authority. Kostet dann 47 $, dauert nur ein bisschen bis alle Daten eingegeben sind. Hatte beim ersten Mal meine Heimatadresse in Berlin angegeben. Nach einer geschlagenen Stunde hatte ich dann den Schein und fragte ob ich nun Amerikanischer Staatsbürger bin. Darauf hin guckte man mich nur ungäubig an und fragte wieso, weil es so lang gedauert hatte. Der Jahresschein für Süsswasser kostet das gleiche. Einen Comboschein habe ich nicht auf der Seite der http://myfwc.com/Fishing/Index.htm  gefunden


----------



## bastelberg (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Florida Restangelschein gesucht*

34 $ Für Süss-und Salzwasser ist nur für residents, also Einheimische. Deutsche und andere sind non-residents. nur mal so als Info.


----------

